
Show HN: SQL Generator for Segment/RudderStack Event Data - cpard
https://github.com/rudderlabs/query-generator
======
cpard
Hey HN, I'm reposting this as I completely messed up the previous submission
with the repo permissions.

As we are working a lot with event data at RudderStack, we realized that
exploring and working with them has some special challenges, mainly around
understanding their schema.

A lot of the information that you need to know is not usually captured on the
database schema. For example, the different values your event attributes or
even the event names are important information that you need to understand
your data.

For this reason we built a small visual SQL Generator. What it does is quite
simple, it allows you to browse your event data and visually define queries
based on the event data and attributes that can be aggregated on your
database.

At the end, a SQL query will be generated that you can use to interact with
the data using any tool you like.

Currently Snowflake is supported but as we use the tool internally the rest of
the cloud warehouses will be supported soon.

I hope you find it useful. In any case, constructive criticism is more than
welcome.

